

Clean iGoogle - PlanetFunk
http://www.trashdev.com/
I love iGoogle. No really. Love it. But, disturbing gateway love aside, it's not perfect.<p>I want it cleaner. "Cleaner" as in a single page with no search functionality, or clutter. I never run a search from it anyway.<p>This simple Jetpack automatically removes the Search header, Left Column, and Footer elements.
======
SwellJoe
So _that's_ what JetPack is good for!

